# Has anyone test rode an S3 (compared to R3)



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

A week ago, a car crash destroyed my 2007 R3 and new 3T Funda forks. Luckily, I am recovering well with mainly a bad ankle injury.

I am now deciding what to replace my R3 with. I loved my R3, but a lot of new bikes have come on the market since I bought it almost 2 years ago. I ride around 5-6000km per year recreationally and average 28-32kph depending upon the route profile. What I really liked about the R3 was the stiff BB and fast responsiveness to acceleration, while having a relatively comfortable ride due to the vertically compliant seat stays. While many of my roads are well paved, some are not. Originally, I was advised to avoid the Soloist Carbon, as I was told the comfort could be a factor... Yet, since then the SLC-SL and now the S3 have been developed. The thinner seat stays of the S3 intrigue me that it may bring about the best of both the Soloist and the R3 into one frame.

I don't know as a 250 watt type rider what benefit the aero tube will give me at my average speeds. On the other hand, given that the S3 will be only available as a frameset, there will not be the easy opportunity to test ride before purchase. Therefore, I am wondering if anyone has personal experience from Eurobike, Interbike, or Cervelo demo and can comment on the S3 ride, especially compared to the R3 or R3-SL.

On the other hand, I am also wondering about the S-works Specialized Tarmac SL2 as an alternative. I also considered Pinarello Prince and Wilier, but I have no local dealer and don't want to order online.


----------



## skeedunt (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious, did the car who destroyed your bike pay for the new one? Was it insured? I just bought a pretty expensive bike and am wondering what I would do if it were to get damaged as I couldn't just go out and buy a new bike.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

it feels like a Soloist or SLC-SL.



Which should say a lot. Cervelo's goal (well one of them) was to keep the ride quality consistent between the S3 and the S2/Soloist/SLC-SL. Mission accomplished....... I guess.


Starnut


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

skeedunt said:


> Just curious, did the car who destroyed your bike pay for the new one? Was it insured? I just bought a pretty expensive bike and am wondering what I would do if it were to get damaged as I couldn't just go out and buy a new bike.


My bike had no separate rider on my home insurance. The woman's car insurance should cover the cost of my bicycle replacement (less 10% depreciation), plus medical costs (including out of pocket expenses e.g. taxis to get to work/physio), plus pain and suffering which is capped in our province for non-life-threatening or non-major injury. I have sent the LBS estimate for replacing my tricked out R3 and am anxious to see how big a cheque I receive.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> it feels like a Soloist or SLC-SL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this based on your own test ride ? 

I have been told that it is more compliant than the SLC-SL... One person told me they test rode a pre-production bike and were very impressed when they took it on some rough road patches...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Thom_y said:


> is this based on your own test ride ?
> 
> I have been told that it is more compliant than the SLC-SL... One person told me they test rode a pre-production bike and were very impressed when they took it on some rough road patches...



Yes. 2 diffferent test rides over 3 months. No in length but apart.




I'm a 140 lbs so that may be the issue. I have no doubt a heavier rider might find it more compliant, but I doubt it. Moreover, Cervelo explicitly said, to their dealers, what I mentioned above. Additionally, Cervelo spec's bikes with 25mm Vittorias so its not out side the relm of possibility that the inof you are getting is a difference in tire size not actual frame differences.

Having riddin just about everything (except the P4) in the Cervelo line and owned a couple; the S3 feels like the Soloist Carbon or the SLC-SL for a 140-145 pounder. To further this, Cervelo also says that the 48 is less stiff than the 61 in any of their frames except for the S1 and the Dual/P2SL/P2 for obvious reasons.



Starnut


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> To further this, Cervelo also says that the 48 is less stiff than the 61 in any of their frames except for the S1 and the Dual/P2SL/P2 for obvious reasons.
> Starnut


Are you talking vertically or tortionally?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

teffisk said:


> Are you talking vertically or tortionally?




Crap......


after I read the quote I forgot to add an essential modifier. "*NO* LESS STIFF" is what I should have said.



As in.............. the 48 and the 61 have the same tortional stiffness. Vertical is a red herring............... tires and wheels. Further, you'd assume a person on a 61 would weigh more than a person on a 48. Thus, I suspect that the vertical compliance is different but the horz is not.



So the post SHOULD say.


they have the same stiffness, horzontally/tortionaly. IE. you should by the size you need and not size down to get "greater stiffness".


Starnut


----------

